# Unser Naturpool anno 2012



## Mett4life (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo alle miteinander!
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich und unseren Teich erstmal vorstellen.
Es handelt sich bei uns um einen Natürlich geklärten Teich mit Schwimmbereich der durch Granitblöcke abgetrennt ist.
hier ein Bild vom April kurz vor der Bepflanzung:
 

Der Teich ist an der Wasseroberfläche gemessen ca.15x12m groß und es ist ein Klärteich von ca. 4-5 m durchmesser angeschlossen.

 

Hier noch ein,zwei ziemlich aktuelle Bilder vom (fast) gesamten Teich :
 
 

Mein persönliches Highlight ist unser selbstgebauter Quellstein :

 

Momentan sind wir dabei die Beleuchtung weiter zu verbessern, hier der aktuelle Stand und ein paar weitere Bilder :
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
Ich hoffe euch gefällt unser Teich so wie mir  
Für Fragen bin ich natürlich immer offen​


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Naturpool anno 2012*

Hallo Mett4life,
sehr schöner Schwimmteich.Da möchte man direkt schwimmen gehen.Hast du keine Technik?Wie klärt sich das Wasser?
LG Claudi


----------



## willi1954 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Naturpool anno 2012*

Ich finde auch, ein schöner Swimmingpool, aber wo ist die Natur ?

LG Willi


----------



## wkremer (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Naturpool anno 2012*

Hallo und 
:willkommen

sehr schöner Schwimmteich,
die Natur hat noch Platz sich zu entwickeln.
Mit den paar Pflanzen die ich gesehen habe, wird das eher schwierig,
ein paar (viele) Pflanzen mehr, dann wird das schon.


----------



## katja (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Naturpool anno 2012*

hallo und :Willkommen2 im forum

eine sehr schöne anlage habt ihr da 

wobei auch ich noch viiiel mehr pflanzen vermisse  gerade ringsum den schwimmbereich, passt doch noch einiges hin, oder?


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Naturpool anno 2012*

Hallo und herlich Willkommen 

Ein sehr schöner Teich 

@ Willi,
Naturpool deshalb, weil keine Chemie eingesetzt wird 

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Naturpool anno 2012*

Hallo Mett4Life.

Tolle Anlage, sehr stimmig und schön. Gefällt mir gut!

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Naturpool anno 2012*

Sehr sehr schön... 
und da der Teich erst im April gebaut ist find ich es etwas verfrüht zu sagen das da die Natur fehlt.
Zwei drei Jahre später sieht das doch schon ganz anders aus. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Connemara (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Naturpool anno 2012*

Wow, richtig klasse! Sieht schon jetzt nach so kurzer Zeit echt toll aus!
Wenn da erst mal die Pflanzen in und um den Teich richtig wachsen ist das mit Sicherheit ein Traum (hmmm...ist es eigentlich jetzt schon )!


----------



## Mett4life (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Naturpool anno 2012*

Danke erstmal alle zusammen 


> Hast du keine Technik?Wie klärt sich das Wasser?


Das Wasser wird über einen Skimmer und eine am Grund um die Granitblöcke herum gelegte Drainage "abgesaugt" durch den Pumpenkasten mit einer Grobfilterung in den Klärteich gepumpt in dem die verschiedenen Kiesschichten und die Pflanzen ihr übriges tun.
Die Algen bzw. der Dreck der sich am Boden des Schwimmbereiches absetzt wird momentan alle 1-2 Wochen mit einer Impellerpumpe manuell abgesaugt.

Dazu ,dass es noch recht wenig nach Natur aussieht kann ich nur zustimmen. Wie bereits aber gesagt wurde haben wir erst im April gepflanzt und viele Wasserpflanzen die wir eingesetzt haben fangen jetzt erst an an der Oberfläche zu wachsen, nachdem sie nun stark genug verwurzelt sind   Auch rund um den Teich herum ist mittlerweile einiges passiert. Auf den Bildern war der Rollrasen noch recht frisch und wir haben erst vor kurzem angefangen weitere Büsche und Bäume im Bereich um den Teich herum zu pflanzen, sodass es nicht mehr so steril wirkt.

In diesem Sinne schöne Grüße vom Niederrhein


----------



## Connemara (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Unser Naturpool anno 2012*

Bin schon gespannt auf neue Bilder


----------

